# Zero percent bonds in Germany??



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I was talking to a friend a couple of days ago and the conversation turned to a Developer in Germany who is planning to build a Disneyland type theme park there. The conversation led to bigger money and that he had heard that there were Zero percent bonds, being sold in Germany, apparently the buyers though that this was better than trusting their money to the banks, the main goal along with, in their opinion, better security is helping to contribute to velocity, has anyone else heard any thing that we could link to??
http://alternativeeconomics.wordpress.com/2012/05/23/germany-offers-zero-rate-bonds/


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Look in your wallet. Those Federal Reserve notes are 0% bonds.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have actual money in my wallet, with at least some backing from precious metal, even then it is just expensive A$$ wipe.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't say about Canadian monies, but I'm pretty sure the US cash is no longer tied to the gold or silver standard. Hasn't been for a long time. Not since the 70's, IIRC. 
It's value now floats on the currency exchange.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

upon further research, it appears that the loonie is just a floater without apparent precious backing, The interest rates a controlled to keep the value below the US$ to help trading. MANIPULATION 

I thought that this thread might turn into an enlightening financial discussion, as to the "wattage" of currency.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Sweden’s central bank cuts rates to zero


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> Sweden's central bank cuts rates to zero


http://www.marketwatch.com/(S(rnrsy...l-bank-cuts-benchmark-rate-to-zero-2014-10-28

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014...141028?feedType=RSS&virtualBrandChannel=11563


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> I was talking to a friend a couple of days ago and the conversation turned to a Developer in Germany who is planning to build a Disneyland type theme park there. The conversation led to bigger money and that he had heard that there were Zero percent bonds, being sold in Germany, apparently the buyers though that this was better than trusting their money to the banks, the main goal along with, in their opinion, better security is helping to contribute to velocity, has anyone else heard any thing that we could link to??
> http://alternativeeconomics.wordpress.com/2012/05/23/germany-offers-zero-rate-bonds/


To misquote JP Morgan: Gold Is Money, Everything Else Is Credit.


----------

